# Hinge for a swivel lid box?



## Mark Hancock (26 Feb 2017)

I'm looking for a hinge for the lid of a box that allows the lid to swivel open. I believe they are called pin hinges or pivot pin hinges. I came across some called Roto hinges but can't find a UK supplier. Any ideas?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Dalboy (26 Feb 2017)

How big is the box if it is quite big then why not make one the only part that would be visible is the end of the locking pin on the inside


----------



## sunnybob (26 Feb 2017)

expensive, but is this what you want?
https://www.swanseatimber.co.uk/shop/hi ... view=write


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2017)

Is your lid design able to accommodate an inset decorative plug or motive, a simple wood screw with plug over.


Might be called a barrel hinge, although all I can find under that name are pivot hinges not just rotating, have seen them in the past at craft fairs, can't find a supplier either.
Is it a one off? might be possible to make one from a bit of brass rod and a steel pin.

I'm assuming it's a side swinging lid on a turned box.


----------



## rafezetter (26 Feb 2017)

Assuming you are talking a small trinket type box, surely you can make one from a bit of your preferred metal? Easy to get a section of small round bar from ebay, and even a tube of the next size up as a bush to prevent wear.

Maybe you need to be a bit flexible in what you are looking for rather than a specific. I often find coming at a problem sideways gets me where I want to be instead of fixating on what I think I want.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Feb 2017)

CHJ":13gnv57u said:


> Is it a one off? might be possible to make one from a bit of brass rod and a steel pin.



Glad to see someone on the same page as me Chas :lol:


----------



## BertD (26 Feb 2017)

Lee Valley in Canada carries a roto hinge, I have used them on projects with success. They come in three sizes 3/8" 1/2", and 3/4".


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Feb 2017)

Depending on the physical demands you might be able to do exactly what you want with small neodymium magnets. The piccies show a box I made which has three pairs of 6mm magnets superglued into the lid and the base. These hold the top on very firmly, the unexpected side effect being that you can rotate the lid on any one of three pivots and the tiny magnets are more than strong enough to hold the lid without deviating from the common axis, with no wear. It might be worth investigation/adaptation to your requirement.


----------



## Bedrock (27 Feb 2017)

Try a small brass (or s/s) slot head screw. I usually put the screw in the lathe or drill and turn or file off the countersink. Drill the sides to take small diameter brass tube, internal diameter to match the size of the unthreaded part of the screw.
Drill the box sides for the tube, put temporary spacers inside the box to hold the lid in position, and then drill through the tube into the edge of the lid.
If you have left enough of the slot in the screw head, it then becomes a simple job to fix the pivots, but it is probably better to use steel screws to thread the lid, first, if you are using brass for the finished job.
Depending on the timber used and the design, you could also use small allen head machine screws, but relieve the box sides to take the cap head.

I have used this simple and inexpensive method a number of times, without problems. Last time I visited, the Barnsley workshop uses something similar.

Mike


----------



## Mark Hancock (2 Mar 2017)

Thank you for the replies. Chas has it right in that it is a side swivel lid and I don't want the hinge visible so there is not use of plugs to cover holes

It's a side swinging swivel lid I'm looking for a hinge for which is not visible so don't want to use any plugs to fill holes. That's the reason I've decided not to use magnets - though just thought of a method without plugs 

I have an idea using the brass rod and pin method but can someone explain to me how you lock the lid and base to such a hinge so that the lid can't be just lift up off the pin?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2017)




----------



## Mark Hancock (2 Mar 2017)

You're a star Chas. Simple when you know how; should have thought of that 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2017)

If you use a flat headed small nail you only need to peen one end.


----------



## Mark Hancock (3 Mar 2017)

It's strange how things work out. I had to replace the air regulator and drain yesterday and as is my way I took the old one apart to see how it worked and guess what I found.....the perfect pin hinge in brass


----------



## Mark Hancock (13 May 2017)

Finally finished the box


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2017)

That turned out nicely rustic* Mark*, might pinch that idea to absorb some of the branch wood lying around rather than just recovering pen or finial blanks.


----------



## Mark Hancock (14 May 2017)

CHJ":o61getmf said:


> That turned out nicely rustic* Mark*, might pinch that idea to absorb some of the branch wood lying around rather than just recovering pen or finial blanks.



Thanks Chas.

The customers picked it up yesterday and were very pleased with it. It'll be used at their woodland wedding in June


----------



## WilG (10 Mar 2019)

Mark, what you've created there is exactly what I'm looking to make for my brother's wedding! Can you talk me through how you ended up making the pin hinge? I don't quite get it from the thread.

Also, what finish did you use and what wood is that? Looks fantastic. Did you use a lathe to hollow out the bowl area or hand carve?

Cheers!


----------



## Mark Hancock (12 Mar 2019)

WilG":2qzq3rom said:


> Mark, what you've created there is exactly what I'm looking to make for my brother's wedding! Can you talk me through how you ended up making the pin hinge? I don't quite get it from the thread.
> 
> Also, what finish did you use and what wood is that? Looks fantastic. Did you use a lathe to hollow out the bowl area or hand carve?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi
I didn't make the pin hinge but salvaged it from an air regulator. Chas' post is the best one explaining this sort of hinge. The wood is yew and it was turned on a lathe bothe the hollowing and top and bottom surfaces.


----------



## galleywood (12 Mar 2019)

Search for Racers's Peel lid bow - which has an interesting hinge and links to a video of how to make it.
I don't know how to link to his post so hence the suggestion that you search for it.


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2019)

galleywood":32hkkmsi said:


> I don't know how to link to his post so hence the suggestion that you search for it.



Right click on the #Post number in the top right hand corner & select "Copy Link" from the drop down menu.


----------

